# Post a photo of your BD bike (Moto/Windsor/Mercier/Dawes/Bottech)



## stainofmind (Jul 28, 2006)

Let's try again. Keep it clean!

My first road bike purchased earlier this summer, a Dawes Lightning 1200:










Added Syntace C2s, Forte clipless, and a Micro Cateye Wireless. I already have over 500 miles on it including two sprint tri's and a duathlon.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

My Windsor Kennett. I have 2600 miles on it in a little over a year. I replaced the Shimano R-550 wheels with Velocity Areohead wheels laced with Sapim-CX-Ray spokes. The wheels rock. Replaced the saddle with a Specialized Alias. I needed a shorter stem so I replaced it with a Syntace 90mm stem at 99 grams. The tires are Michelin ProRace2 tires with just under 800 miles.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

geraldatwork said:


> My Windsor Kennett. I have 2600 miles on it in a little over a year. I replaced the Shimano R-550 wheels with Velocity Areohead wheels laced with Sapim-CX-Ray spokes. The wheels rock. Replaced the saddle with a Specialized Alias. I needed a shorter stem so I replaced it with a Syntace 90mm stem at 99 grams. The tires are Michelin ProRace2 tires with just under 800 miles.


What hubs?

Looks like your saddle is tipped down a bit, or is that photo?


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> What hubs?
> 
> Looks like your saddle is tipped down a bit, or is that photo?


The hubs are Velocity (branded hubs) made by Formula. They spin very smoothly. The whole wheel build was done by Velocity. I am 210 lbs so I needed a stronger build. So they gave me 28 spokes in the front and 32 in the rear. As far as the saddle while it is ever so slightly tilted down (like 1 or 2 degrees) it looks more so because the bike isn't parallel to the building.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Immortal Force*

Since I am playing with a new camera and lens setup I thought I would take some new pics after I washed the bike today.

  
*Each image is a link to a dial-up unfriendly hi res image.*


----------



## Davemutt (Apr 29, 2007)

I've only had this Moto about a month but I love it!


I'm currently shopping for a road bike to replace my 17 year old Schwinn 105 and will probably get another BD bike. Unfortunately, it seems like 90% of their bikes are either black or silver and I prefer red or white. That Draco is very tempting though....


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Keep those pics coming.

I'm not trying to dis anyone but you know that Moto carbon frame in white rocks. And to think I could have one this season for the same amount I paid for my Le Champion in blue last year. And, no, if I did my wife would....well you know.

P.S. I have changed my username but not my signature.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

if i must.............again.


----------



## Scott479 (Apr 29, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> if i must.............again.



What Motobecane model is this-it looks really sharp in white.


----------



## juy_socal (Mar 8, 2007)

It's the Immortal Force


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

juy_socal said:


> It's the Immortal Force



immortal pro.

same thing.


----------

